# First Arboreal Tarantula ideas?



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

As the title says, I'm thinking about having an arboreal T to add to the collection. I've seen some unbelievably pretty spiders online.... Most of which aren't advised for a beginner like myself.

P.ornata and especially P.Metallica are top of my wish list but in reality I believe I'd be better off starting in the Avic sp.

Any suggestions on a good first arboreal T?

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## sp1d3r man 22 (Jan 28, 2012)

You might want to look into Psalmopoeus sp.
pokies aren't as bad as people think but if you plan on holding it or want it to be in view alot then maybe that's not a good idea.
Psalmos are about the same as above but not as defensive or fast (in my experience)
Avic sp is probably the ideal starter arboreal but remember, lots of ventilation! they dont need as much humidity as people say either. But my versi is really calm and always out.
Hope i helped! : victory:


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Avics every day. Great to look at, easy enough to care for and not bitey. 

Pokies are fine but very quick and they can scare new owners. 

The Spider Shop have got some nice juvie and adult Guyanas in.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

sp1d3r man 22 said:


> You might want to look into Psalmopoeus sp.
> pokies aren't as bad as people think but if you plan on holding it or want it to be in view alot then maybe that's not a good idea.
> Psalmos are about the same as above but not as defensive or fast (in my experience)
> Avic sp is probably the ideal starter arboreal but remember, lots of ventilation! they dont need as much humidity as people say either. But my versi is really calm and always out.
> Hope i helped! : victory:


Yeh that's helped a lot thanks  I've always loved the versicolours, seen slings that are bright blue. Are they all like that at some stage? Or is it a different sp. that I've seen?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

versi slings are bright blue until they get to 1.5" or so, then gradually get adult colours.

If you don't fancy an avic, maybe a Psalmopoeus cambridgei? Slings are cheap, eat well, grow like weeds, females get big and impressive. They have attitude and speed but I think they are a bit less intimidating to a new keeper than a pokie. My AF is always out and is one of my best display spiders.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> versi slings are bright blue until they get to 1.5" or so, then gradually get adult colours.
> 
> If you don't fancy an avic, maybe a *Psalmopoeus cambridgei*? Slings are cheap, eat well, grow like weeds, females get big and impressive. They have attitude and speed but I think they are a bit less intimidating to a new keeper than a pokie. My AF is always out and is one of my best display spiders.


Not a bad looking T. Based on looks alone I'd have to say the versi takes my fancy. Doubt it, but Is there such thing as an attractive arboreal tarantula that isn't a heavy webber. Cuz most tanks I've seen are all webbed up :lol2:


----------



## TomtheTall (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd highly recommend Psalmopoeus. I had a Cambridgei as my first arboreal and got on with her just fine. I'd advise against the Irminia as a first-time buy though, as these are generally more defensive.

Avicularia would be the "safest" option. Poecilotheria can be fast and will obviously have more potent venom than any New World spider, but anyone who's kept them will tell you they don't deserve the reputation they seem to have gained.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

To begin with then I think I might invest in a Avic Versi.... then in a year or 2 with a slightly faster and more dangerous T (faster and more dangerous compared to new world terrestrials)..... Then I'll go for the dream. P.Metallica! :mf_dribble:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Whats peoples views on a T.Violaceus?


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Great spider. But you'll never see it. 

A P metallica is fine for a first pokie, but they are shy and don't like the light.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

What about an Avic. Versi?


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

Avics are webbers but more likely to be out on display. 

Have a look around as there are lots of variety with avics. I've got these at present:-

Avicularia braunshauseni 
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia sp Guyana 
Avicularia peru purple
Avicularia versicolor


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm cool with them webbing....after all, thats what spiders do  I'd just like to be able to see it, not into the ones who webb everything and then hide down a burrow like H.Lividium (just an example of a webber who hides :lol2

I prefer the versicolor. I'm almost on the edge of getting a sling. Just waiting for a response. With regards to the Avic versi, is raising a sling simple enough?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

HowseR21 said:


> With regards to the Avic versi, is raising a sling simple enough?


About as simple as this -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/991676-avicularia-humidity.html


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Veyron said:


> About as simple as this -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/991676-avicularia-humidity.html


Spot on that mate! Cheers :no1:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi there,

To be honest, I'd grab a grown on Avic from TSS - you'll get a bigger spider for pretty cheap depending on species, and it'll give you a good idea of how they behave as larger spiders. Also, any arboreal spiderlings tend to be very quick, almost quicker (relatively speaking) than their adult counterparts. This is fine it's just that they can really take you by surprise, and when you are working with them, trying to get it to go where you want it to whilst trying not to squash it can be a pain if you don't have the practice!

Although, with all these things you have to start somewhere! So I'd say a spiderling avic is simple enough as long as there is plenty ventilation - If you have holes in the sides of the tub as well as in the lid this gives cross ventilation which seems to be the key... Better still you can use mesh vents. I use pipe gauze, 50p for a pack of 5 and melt it on to sides with a soldering iron, they are only a couple of cm wide.... but normal holes are fine as long as there's plenty of them...

Also don't keep it too humid, moist substrate is fine, but not too damp/wet.

In terms of the whole pokie/psalmo/avic thing, in my experience they can all move like lightning when they want to! Just that avics are less likely to try and kill you, so perhaps better for a beginner...

But in all honesty, that said, if you are not planning on getting bitten by any tarantula, you'll be fine with any of them if you follow precautions and treat the spiders with equal respect....

Plus if you want to go old world you have to take the plunge somewhere, and a pokie is as good as anything... In fact - a hell of a lot better than many or most!!! I'd say anyway....


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

If I could find a grown on sling or a juvi, I'd take that over a sling anyday. At least to start off with.

I'm gonna go for the Avic.Versicolor as my first I think, before I venture out onto the P.Ornatas/P.Metallicas 

I don't plan on being bitten anyway! I treat all my animals with respect. They can all bite/scratch/spike (hedgehog)... But I won't give them any reason to.

I've seen too many bite reports on here, freaks me out a little bit. Especially Lee's (Box of Sorrows) P.Ornata bite. Daaaaaam! All the meds he had to take, puts everything in perspective : victory:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

HowseR21 said:


> I've seen too many bite reports on here, freaks me out a little bit. Especially Lee's (Box of Sorrows) P.Ornata bite. Daaaaaam! All the meds he had to take, puts everything in perspective : victory:


Just be sensible and don't get complacent mate and you'll be fine. 

I've been in this hobby 15 years and I still treat every rehouse, packing etc like my first and assume every T is going to attempt to bite, so I'm always ready and keep my fingers well out of reach.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Veyron said:


> Just be sensible and don't get complacent mate and you'll be fine.
> 
> I've been in this hobby 15 years and I still treat every rehouse, packing etc like my first and assume every T is going to attempt to bite, so I'm always ready and keep my fingers well out of reach.


Words of wisdom. Never trust anything with teeth/fangs :lol2:


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

garlicpickle said:


> versi slings are bright blue until they get to 1.5" or so, then gradually get adult colours.
> 
> If you don't fancy an avic, maybe a Psalmopoeus cambridgei? Slings are cheap, eat well, grow like weeds, females get big and impressive. They have attitude and speed but I think they are a bit less intimidating to a new keeper than a pokie. My AF is always out and is one of my best display spiders.


Verry Fast spider, Trinidad chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei) - YouTube
nippy :gasp::gasp:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

kwacky said:


> Avics every day. Great to look at, easy enough to care for and not bitey.
> 
> Pokies are fine but very quick and they can scare new owners.
> 
> The Spider Shop have got some nice juvie and adult Guyanas in.


yep! & a lot of avics come in metallic blues, greens & purples.



HowseR21 said:


> I'm cool with them webbing....after all, thats what spiders do  I'd just like to be able to see it, not into the ones who webb everything and then hide down a burrow like H.Lividium (just an example of a webber who hides :lol2
> 
> I prefer the versicolor. I'm almost on the edge of getting a sling. Just waiting for a response. With regards to the Avic versi, is raising a sling simple enough?


avics don't web up so much that you won't see them- & some are even semi-diurnal.



HowseR21 said:


> If I could find a grown on sling or a juvi, I'd take that over a sling anyday. At least to start off with.
> 
> I'm gonna go for the Avic.Versicolor as my first I think, before I venture out onto the P.Ornatas/P.Metallicas
> 
> ...


if you can, get a sexed juv female avic. the males mature fast, & die shortly after.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> yep! & a lot of avics come in metallic blues, greens & purples.
> 
> avics don't web up so much that you won't see them- & some are even semi-diurnal.
> 
> if you can, get a sexed juv female avic. the males mature fast, & die shortly after.


I can't find a juvi anywhere, I'm looking at getting a couple slings for about £15. Fingers crossed ones a female : victory:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

HowseR21 said:


> I can't find a juvi anywhere, I'm looking at getting a couple slings for about £15. Fingers crossed ones a female : victory:


MTM spiders has juvie a.purpureum.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> MTM spiders has juvie a.purpureum.


Cheers, I'd never heard of MTM Spiders before  I've got my heart set on a versicolor now though! Don't suppose you know of any juvi/grown on sling of them? Ha


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

HowseR21 said:


> Words of wisdom. Never trust anything with teeth/fangs :lol2:


Especially hamsters. I'm serious. I really don't like hamsters...


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Sadly the below are not versicolors, but something to think about - Guyana pinktoes, while not quite as pretty as versi's, are very cool - Plus the 2 other species look awesome too, I'd be tempted myself if I hadn't just splashed out on new ones....

If you get a sub adult, or adult, they will probably not be as big as you think, you can always ask them if they have a small adult/sub, and they may well have stock which are known females or likely females - They are very helpful, so just ask and see what they have! Good luck finding something you'd like 


<i>Avicularia avicularia</i><br>Pink Toe (9 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Sapphire Pink Toe (Avicularia diversipes) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

Avics all the way!

I've only got a versi sling but looking to get Metallica, Purpurea, Diversipes etc soon!


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> MTM spiders has juvie a.purpureum.


Who are MTM. ? Link?


----------



## kwacky (Feb 25, 2013)

They're on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/spidersmtm?fref=ts

Got a couple of haplos from him.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Adam B Jones said:


> Sadly the below are not versicolors, but something to think about - Guyana pinktoes, while not quite as pretty as versi's, are very cool - Plus the 2 other species look awesome too, I'd be tempted myself if I hadn't just splashed out on new ones....
> 
> If you get a sub adult, or adult, they will probably not be as big as you think, you can always ask them if they have a small adult/sub, and they may well have stock which are known females or likely females - They are very helpful, so just ask and see what they have! Good luck finding something you'd like
> 
> ...


That sapphire pink toe caught my eye when I had a browse the other day :mf_dribble:

I'm looking at getting 2 x verso slings for £15 delivered.

So unless I can find a juvi for like £30 delivered tops........ I think I'll stick with the slings  fingers crossed I get a female from em: victory:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

HowseR21 said:


> That sapphire pink toe caught my eye when I had a browse the other day :mf_dribble:
> 
> I'm looking at getting 2 x verso slings for £15 delivered.
> 
> So unless I can find a juvi for like £30 delivered tops........ I think I'll stick with the slings  fingers crossed I get a female from em: victory:


Sounds like a good deal to me, I'd go for it if you think that's what you'd like. 

2 versi slings in the hand are worth the possibility of a single juvie in the tree..... 

That was terrible, sorry!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Adam B Jones said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me, I'd go for it if you think that's what you'd like.
> 
> 2 versi slings in the hand are worth the possibility of a single juvie in the tree.....
> 
> That was terrible, sorry!


Haha Ive heard better :lol2:

But yeah I'm hoping to raise them both up, I'll certainly do all I can to get them both to adult  but then I suppose there's always the one sling as a "backup" incase one doesn't make it.

But I really hope they both get to adult stage! I'd be chuffed :2thumb:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sure they will be fine provided they have the right conditions, the link that Veyron posted by Peter UK gives a good example! Don't pay too much attention to care sheets...

Provide plenty cross ventilation, try to keep things clean where practical, feed adequately and steadily, and things should be all good...


----------

